# Legal and Property Management for Greeks Worldwide in Greece



## MetronHellas SA (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello !
We know that many Greek expats are having trouble solving their property or tax related issues back in Greece.
Therefore we would like to collaborate with Greeks all over the world, in order to help them solve their issues. We at MeTron Hellas S.A. are offering legal, financial, property management and business consulting services to people of Greek Decent and Greek expatriates globally.
Below you can find additional information about our company and our services.

For any further inquiries please contact us:
Head Office: Katehaki Avenue & 25 Vrana Street Athens, PO 115 25 Tel.: +30 2130291464 
Branch Office: 48 I. Kolleti Street Thessaloniki, PO 546 27 Tel.: +30 2313041576
Branch Office: 13 John Street Oakleigh, Vic 3166 Australia Tel.: +61 390431272
Email: [email protected]
Website: METRON HELLAS Global Services | Property Management | Legal & Financial Services
Facebook: www.facebook.com/MeTronHellas
Google+: www.google.com/+MetronhellasSA
Linkedin: MeTron Hellas S.A. | LinkedIn

Company Profile

The main goal of the Company's business activities is to provide specialized services to the Greek expatriates, as well as the Development and Interconnection of Foreign Companies in Greece.
The philosophy of the company is the trust of people to our people. 
People trusting People.
Developing a human relationship, which will produce results systematically through procedures and effective management. The Company has offices in Athens, Thessaloniki and Melbourne - Australia.Our main areas of activities are as follows:
-Management of Legal, Taxation and Financial Affairs of the Greek Immigrants
MeTron Hellas S.A. may collect rents, pay bills, manage property which will be maintained through MeTron Construction Ltd., settle outstanding legal issues such as inheritance or representation in Greek courts and above all, advising our clients to make the right decisions.Even handling the simplest Tax Department issue is a major problem for the Greek Immigrants.

-Business Consulting Services
The Company provides specialized services (consulting) that focus on areas, such as Project Management, Marketing, formulating short and long term strategy in a realistic Business Development Plan, the organization, recruitment and management of employees (HR) and leadership issues that may concern the Entrepreneur-Client.
In addition, new potential Entrepreneurs are offered the opportunity to materialize their business ideas in Greece but also internationally through Management Outsourcing. The Start up and running of your company will be conducted in a secure and trustworthy environment determined by an Agreement of confidentiality and non-competition (memorandum of understanding).


----------

